# Someone asked about YouTube app....here it is



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi all,

I can't find the post but someone asked me questions about the YouTube app, I posted it on my blog so you can see how it works 

http://uktivo.blogspot.com

It's pretty cool, although I have an XBMC to do almost the exact same function. The TiVo benefits from having a "suggestive" search.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

just found this that explains a bit more about youtube on tivo

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/251

I'm guessing it's refering to generally only being able to play the newer encoded files on youtube, but not sure if youtube are supposed to have re-encoded most videos.


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

cheers for that JonPhil. I was asked by someone on here whether or not you could choose which quality to view, can't find the post for the life of me. Quite enjoy the YouTube app to be honest.


----------



## Moe UK (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks it was me who posted a question, but i see you found the post in the other thread. Are you able to log into the site to access your favorites?


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

Moe UK said:


> Thanks it was me who posted a question, but i see you found the post in the other thread. Are you able to log into the site to access your favorites?


yes you can, just checked for you 

Tell you what actually, I wish I'd have videod that, the TiVo was RAPID!!! I mean no lag at all, lightening fast. Even opening up the apps screen then the app itsself. Dunno if you're reading this VM, but if you've done something tonight, it's worked!


----------



## Moe UK (Nov 27, 2009)

Youtube plugins can be very funny in their way they behave, I have used them on mobiles, a popcorn hour and XBMC. some days they can be rapid and some days they just take their sweet old time.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

sometimes video's can be available to watch one day and not the other too.
Have you noticed any programs give links to related youtube content yet when looking at the details?


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

Moe UK said:


> Youtube plugins can be very funny in their way they behave, I have used them on mobiles, a popcorn hour and XBMC. some days they can be rapid and some days they just take their sweet old time.


I agree, but I was on about the TiVo interface leading up to navigating to the YouTube App  :up: good news for us TiVoers!

@johnphil. yes, I have a video of this in action too, would you be interested in me uploading?


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

yeah why not, that's as long as the wife isn't getting bored of just watching the menus.

lol.... I have uploaded a number of video's to youtube myself over the years when I first got my sat nav and decided to do videos for people who wanted to see what it was like.


----------



## Moe UK (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah man go ahead upload away. At this point I will watch any Tivo video while I impatiently await my call from Virgin.


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

jonphil said:


> yeah why not, that's as long as the wife isn't getting bored of just watching the menus.
> 
> lol.... I have uploaded a number of video's to youtube myself over the years when I first got my sat nav and decided to do videos for people who wanted to see what it was like.


cool i'll post it then. It's where I take a look at the actor search feature, which is pretty damn cool. It's about 1min 20 in to the video. I'm stripping the audio of my Mrs making tea and the cats playing in the background now via Windows Movie Maker! I've enjoyed this week, learnt all sorts of new technology!


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

Moe UK said:


> Yeah man go ahead upload away. At this point I will watch any Tivo video while I impatiently await my call from Virgin.


haha!  that's what I was like. Uploading now. This one's a biggie.


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

OK here we go lads


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

big_dirk said:


> OK here we go lads


Are you holding the camera whilst recording? It might be better to stand it on a table or, preferably, a tripod.

Even better would be to connect the source directly to the computer to record, but you need stuff like video cards so, doesn't matter.


----------



## The Wishlist (Dec 7, 2010)

big_dirk said:


> OK here we go lads


Great video that is. :up:

Good choice of actress too. 

Can't wait to set-up my first 'find football' wishlist. And the speed of the interface in that video looked pretty decent, performance-wise.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Your video differs from the VM Demo (pause at 1:10)
when you search for Angelina Jolie, it only shows "films, more info" at left - on the VM Demo the equivalent menu has *TV*,films,info. 
So it doesn't show the TV programmes listed later in your wishlist.

Your wishlist then shows only the TV shows - not the on demand content (films). Are they shown if you "view upcoming programmes" from that wishlist ?

I also thought the youtube stuff would be more integrated - can you get to a youtube search on Angelina Jolie from the above menus without retyping on the youtube page?

I'll find out in just 5 days anyway - lots of us seem to be getting installs on the 15th


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

mikerr said:


> Your video differs from the VM Demo (pause at 1:10)
> when you search for Angelina Jolie, it only shows "films, more info" at left - on the VM Demo the equivalent menu has *TV*,films,info.
> So it doesn't show the TV programmes listed later in your wishlist.
> 
> ...


Good point, I wonder if it only pops the TV option up if it can see any upcoming TV shows in it's database? I will have a look tonight.

I am buoyed again today by TiVo, with the speed I saw on my box last night. Only glitch I had last night was the "Celebrity" app didn't work. I've not tried it before so it may be that it's just never worked. I was going to film it for my blog that's all. Being perfectly honest I was actually tempted to call in the "cooling off period" and *whispers* send it back after the last few days of navigation issues.....but as I say I'm much happier today. I wonder if VM are working on it somehow. I may start writing down my software number to see if i'm getting updates.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Is there a way to see when it updated and when the guide information is available till like on the S1 Tivo's.


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

Not sure actually. It's at times like this I need to be able to control my TiVo from somewhere else! At least I can record from the VM site!


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Only just watched the video and it goes into so much more depth than the S1's do.
Also impressed with the speed on the menu's, it's faster than my SkyHD box.

I'm wondering if the slow times is when it's downloading or updating all the guide information in the background.
Without knowing when / if it's updating at the time it's hard to tell I guess.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The SA V+ updates its guide at midnight - and can be really unresponsive at that time.


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

jonphil said:


> Only just watched the video and it goes into so much more depth than the S1's do.
> Also impressed with the speed on the menu's, it's faster than my SkyHD box.
> 
> I'm wondering if the slow times is when it's downloading or updating all the guide information in the background.
> Without knowing when / if it's updating at the time it's hard to tell I guess.


was it the actor search (Angelina) one you watched? I must admit it's powerful, everything you think "it'd be nice from here if I could....." there is almost always an option to do it. Very satisfying UI. how often do you say that these days?!


----------



## Steve5424 (Feb 2, 2011)

jonphil said:


> Is there a way to see when it updated and when the guide information is available till like on the S1 Tivo's.


Yes, in one of the settings pages it should say when it last connected to the network and updated. Also says when guide data will run out.


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

mikerr said:


> Your video differs from the VM Demo (pause at 1:10)
> when you search for Angelina Jolie, it only shows "films, more info" at left - on the VM Demo the equivalent menu has *TV*,films,info.
> So it doesn't show the TV programmes listed later in your wishlist.
> 
> ...


mikerr, just thought I'd let you know, I just searched for Will Ferrel and the TV tab was there  Also the answer to your YouTube question is yes, it automatically pre-populates the search with the chosen actor and hits the search button for you :up:


----------



## louis wu (Dec 12, 2010)

mikerr said:


> The SA V+ updates its guide at midnight - and can be really unresponsive at that time.


I'm led to understand that tivo is updated much more often than that.


----------



## The Wishlist (Dec 7, 2010)

mikerr said:


> The SA V+ updates its guide at midnight - and can be really unresponsive at that time.


With the TiVo, its downloading a lot more EPG data, 21 days? (28 I've heard elsewhere). The box has a 10mb cable so that kinda evens out the download time, that just leaves the processing time requires to process the data after its loaded in.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I thought it only had 14-day listings? Again, just what I've read elsewhere.


----------



## The Wishlist (Dec 7, 2010)

cwaring said:


> I thought it only had 14-day listings? Again, just what I've read elsewhere.


7 days catch-up + 14 days ahead.

I'm sure I've read somewhere that the Wishlists were returning results over 28 days ahead.


----------



## louis wu (Dec 12, 2010)

The Wishlist said:


> 7 days catch-up + 14 days ahead.
> 
> I'm sure I've read somewhere that the Wishlists were returning results over 28 days ahead.


Somebody said you could search for and record programmes up to 28 days. I can't remember who it was, I think it was somebody who actually had the box and was talking from experience.


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

right now, mine doesn't even have a full EPG for Saturday?!!!


----------



## Steve5424 (Feb 2, 2011)

big_dirk said:


> right now, mine doesn't even have a full EPG for Saturday?!!!


What channels are missing? Is it BBC and itv?


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

most of them, I'll check again when I get in from work.


----------

